# Romeo and Juliet: Dance of the knights piano



## mozarta

Hi all,

I have just posted my piano version of the Dance of the knights from Romeo and Juliet (Prokofiev ballet)if you want to have a look:






Thanks!


----------



## Edward Elgar

This piece is written in 4/4 not 12/8. You are playing the jazzy version. It's still good, but not Prokofiev.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

you are changing some notes...I don't like it.

You don't play well.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> you are changing some notes...I don't like it.
> 
> You don't play well.
> 
> Martin


I KNEW it! You ARE Prokofiev. That's exactly something he would say.

I like to do just that, play orchestral works on the piano, of what I can remember. But I agree, the notes are slightly changed.


----------

